# Internet Shopping in Saudi Arabia?



## mindblah

Hi,

Sorry for the long post, but I'm hoping some of the information below may come in useful for other people living in Saudi Arabia, hence I've made it rather wordy. 

As the title says, I'd like to be able to be able to make purchases from online sellers (both retailers like NewEgg and Amazon, and ebay-type web sites) over the Internet and have my items delivered to Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. 

I came across some web pages that talk about mail forwarding services, which basically work by opening a post box for you in the USA that is maintained by them. You submit this postal address as your delivery address to the online seller when making your purchase, and then the mail forwarding service forwards your package to your city in Saudi Arabia using a courier service such as Fedex and DHL. 

I was wondering if someone living in KSA who's used this sort of a service (especially on a regular basis) could recommend some specific ones with whom they've had a positive experience? Keeping in mind shipping costs, custom restrictions, etc. My requirements are given below:

1) Main product types I'll be shopping for are consumer electronics (laptops, phones, etc.) and health/bodybuilding supplements (protein powders, creatine, multivitamins, etc.) for personal use. Occasionally miscelleneous items that don't belong to these two, but nothing that wouldn't be considered legit in Saudi Arabia. I expect the mail forwarding service to be able to provide adequate documentation, if required, to let the product pass with minimum hindrance at customs. 

2) Regarding the amount of money I expect to spend: I estimate my monthly purchases on an average will be in the tune of $500 dollars, although this might increase, if I end up making purchases on behalf of friends too. None of my purchases will require urgent delivery, so I'd like to be able to lump together items and have them delivered at once, if that saves on shipping.

3) I'll be paying by a Visa debit card linked to my personal Natwest bank account in the UK.

Thank you for reading, and I look forward to your recommendations and advice!

Aky


----------



## sam_ana

Customs Regulations in Saudi Arabia

*NOTE: PLEASE NOTE THAT CUSTOMERS ARE HAVING PROBLEMS CLEARING THE RESTRICTED ITEMS SHOWN BELOW THROUGH CUSTOMS AND SIGNIFICANT LOSS AND DAMAGE HAVE BEEN REPORTED. DOCUMENTS REQUIRED

* ALL DOCUMENTS MUST show customer's name EXACTLY as it appears on passport. DO NOT use initials or abbreviations for companies (Saudi Government will not accept these invalidating documents)
* Passport (copy) with entry visa
* Residence Permit and Work Permit
* Proof of Employment legalized by Saudi Chamber of Commerce or a Saudi Government Agency
* Certificate of Health, stating customer does not have AIDS
* Inventory, original with description of contents of cartons (PBO - "packed by owner", CU - "contents unknown" and MISC. - "miscellaneous", not acceptable) and purchase receipts for major household good items
* Certificate of Origin (for new items), itemized, with price for each article. (Inventory and Certificate of Origin MUST be legalized by the Saudi Embassy or Consulate and translated into Arabic)
* Original valued inventory for Customs purposes
* Keys for any locked items for customs inspection
* Certificate of Insurance, if applicable
* SASO Certificate of Conformity for all electrical items imported into the country
* Letter of Undertaking authorizing destination agent to perform Customs clearance
* Documents for surface shipments must be received at destination a minimum of seven days prior to arrival of vessel

CUSTOMS REGULATIONS

* THE OWNER OF THE GOODS MUST BE IN SAUDI ARABIA AT THE TIME OF CUSTOMS CLEARANCE
* Import of consolidation or groupage shipments are not allowed; heavy penalties will be imposed for violations
* All shipments are inspected and subject to duty, including used household goods and personal effects
* Shipments are valued locally and rates vary depending on the item
* Containers and trailers must have a comprehensive packing list of all contents (in a water-proof envelope) taped to the rear door. (List should show customer's full name and address.) Failure to comply will result in heavy fines.
* Shipments arriving in Saudi Arabia without a comprehensive packing list are subject to unloading and full tally at port of discharge
* "Make Mark" information: All goods imported into the country must show the country of origin; i.e. "made in USA", "made in Japan", etc.
o This mark must tally with the legalized documents presented to Customs for clearance of the goods
o Failure to comply with this regulation will prohibit entry of the goods

PROHIBITED ITEMS

* Alcohol-containing items, flavoring extracts, cooking wines, wine making kits, books on manufacturing of such drinks or any foods with alcohol, etc.
* Narcotics
* All kinds of medicines
o Medicine MUST be accompanied by doctor's prescription and is to be for personal use only
* Radio transmitter/communication equipment (including walkie-talkies, short-wave, VHF, marine, police band equipment, etc.)
* Binoculars or telescopic equipment
* All types of statues
* Objects of human or animal form (statues, figurines, carvings, etc.)
* Games of chance (chess, dice, backgammon, etc.)
* All weapons and firearms (real or ornamental), including guns, ammunition, fireworks, spears and other edged weapons, etc. (owner subject to investigation, fines, and/or imprisonment)
* Pornographic material and literature including fashion magazines with people wearing undergarments or swimsuits
* Politically sensitive material
* All foodstuff
* Stuffed animals
* Articles contrary to Muslim or Saudi Arabian beliefs or morality will not be allowed into the country
* Christmas trees/decorations or any other items (BIBLES) associated with religions other than the Muslim faith
* Military uniforms or equipment of any kind
* Other miscellaneous items (blueprints and designs, artificial pearls, etc.)
* *ALL PRINTED MATTER, BOOKS, PICTURES, RECORDS, FILMS, TAPES, SLIDES, MOVIES, VIDEOS, COMPACT DISCS, COMPUTER SOFTWARE AND DISKETTES, ETC. ARE SUBJECT TO CENSORSHIP AND CONFISCATION (MUST BE PACKED SEPARATELY FOR EASY ACCESS AND CLEARLY MARKED ON THE INVENTORY)
* Such items will be removed from all incoming shipments at the time of Customs clearance and sent to the Ministry of Information for review
* Once censorship has been completed, a separate delivery will be made at an additional charge to the customer
* Cartons containing these articles should be clearly labeled as to contents and must not be mixed with other items
* Any restricted or prohibited items in shipment will cause delays, may be subject to confiscation and may cause possible fines or penalties to customer's account.


----------



## onewilltry

mindblah said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I'm hoping some of the information below may come in useful for other people living in Saudi Arabia, hence I've made it rather wordy.
> 
> As the title says, I'd like to be able to be able to make purchases from online sellers (both retailers like NewEgg and Amazon, and ebay-type web sites) over the Internet and have my items delivered to Jeddah, Saudi Arabia.
> 
> I came across some web pages that talk about mail forwarding services, which basically work by opening a post box for you in the USA that is maintained by them. You submit this postal address as your delivery address to the online seller when making your purchase, and then the mail forwarding service forwards your package to your city in Saudi Arabia using a courier service such as Fedex and DHL.
> 
> I was wondering if someone living in KSA who's used this sort of a service (especially on a regular basis) could recommend some specific ones with whom they've had a positive experience? Keeping in mind shipping costs, custom restrictions, etc. My requirements are given below:
> 
> 1) Main product types I'll be shopping for are consumer electronics (laptops, phones, etc.) and health/bodybuilding supplements (protein powders, creatine, multivitamins, etc.) for personal use. Occasionally miscelleneous items that don't belong to these two, but nothing that wouldn't be considered legit in Saudi Arabia. I expect the mail forwarding service to be able to provide adequate documentation, if required, to let the product pass with minimum hindrance at customs.
> 
> 2) Regarding the amount of money I expect to spend: I estimate my monthly purchases on an average will be in the tune of $500 dollars, although this might increase, if I end up making purchases on behalf of friends too. None of my purchases will require urgent delivery, so I'd like to be able to lump together items and have them delivered at once, if that saves on shipping.
> 
> 3) I'll be paying by a Visa debit card linked to my personal Natwest bank account in the UK.
> 
> Thank you for reading, and I look forward to your recommendations and advice!
> 
> Aky


May peace be upon you. So, brother, did you try to courier or ship anything to Saudi Arabia? And how did it work?

I shall be waiting for your reply.

Thank you


----------



## zmalii

welcome to saudi

thats what you get, what to do


----------

